# Jacques Bank - Vier Lieder ohne Worte



## dwindladwayne (May 18, 2015)

Hello everybody! As I've already said in another post,


> Sometimes I pass the whole night wandering around internet searching for some unknown (unknown to me, that's obvious) music (...)


and this night I encountered an interesting set of 4 pieces (4 Songs without words) written for string quartet by someone called Jacques Bank, a Dutch composer as I can read from the description under yt's video, who wrote these pieces in 2006; luckily in that description there's related the description of the pieces from a concert's program:


> Four short, lyrical pieces for string quartet with a wink at Felix Mendelssohn, loosely based on the 4 Arias for clarinetquartet from 1984.


"That's interesting!" I though when I read it "but what are the _4 Arias for clarinet quartet from 1984_?" you'll say, and I'll answer "I don't know", and you'll say "So why did you report it?" but I will be no more there, leaving you alone with that question.

Turning back to the main topic: these are quite short, but still interesting pieces. The first one is beautifully thoughtful, but once you realize it here it comes the second one, where the doubts instilled by the first one start to move around and to arouse until they suddendly fall silent. In the third one there's a dynamic balance, like the waves that comes out from a single drop of rain in a lake, then when the water is clear and quiet again sky's reflection on it brighten everything. Finally, there is the fourth, like a summa of the precedent lieder.

Here's the link.




What do you think about it?


----------

